# Soap Scum



## SilverMaple (Sep 6, 2009)

I've had a few people tell me that while they love the idea of handmade soap, they just won't use it because of 'the mess it makes in the shower' with soap scum.  Others claim it clogs drains.  And of course, these people tend to be saying this in front of others who are considering buying something at a show!  But, I digress...

Now granted, I have noticed I need to be a bit more diligent with my tub/shower cleaning using soap instead of body washes, but nothing to really complain about.  It's more of an oily scurf than the impossible-to-remove soap scum most detergents leave behind. I'd rather have to give my shower a once-over with the Magic Eraser every now and then when the alternative is to have dry, itchy skin.  One of my shower drains is slow at times, but whether that's from the soap used for bathing, me dumping rinse water from soap pots down it, or simply a complaint of a 100-year-old house, I have no idea.

That TV ad showing how 'soap' leaves a scum on the body and 'Dove' does not isn't doing us any favors either, although I suspect the 'soap' in question is more of a detergent bar than actual soap.

And then earlier today, a friend called me after going to Bath and Body Works at the mall (I sent her to see if she liked a fragrance I was thinking of using in a soap and body butter she wanted).  In visiting with the sales clerk, she mentioned how a friend of hers makes handmade soap.  The clerk was adamant that handmade soap leaves 'dangerous and filthy deposits' on the shower and bathtub, while BBW's 'far superior products' do not.  

Has anyone else run into this type of 'handmade soap hater' crowd concerned about soam scum?


----------



## Vic1963 (Sep 6, 2009)

I have noticed since we use the soaps that we make that we do have tub scum a little more than we do with body wash.  BUT, we still LOVE the bubbly lather that we get with our handmade soaps...

Some of mine are worse than others,  the ones that I use lard in, and my ones that I used soybean flakes or Tallow, seem to do it worse for some reason.....BUT, still not bad enough to merit not using it. 

I love the idea of not using detergents on my skin and body.

BUT, I make a 100% coconut oil soap, that I use to clean my tub and sink....so, soap dirties the tub.....and soap cleans the tub...LOL.

I'd say your soaps are awesome !!   Some people would gripe if their chicken laid a golden egg.......lol.


----------



## Saltysteele (Sep 6, 2009)

you hit the nail on the head, Vic.

BBW - what are they doing that is different from every other detergent producer?  Aside from all the pretty flavors, nothing.  Like the sales clerk had any flipping idea what she was talking about, when referring to homemade products.

I'm tellin' ya, there is nothing the raises my hackles as much as when a "sheep" decides to chime in and let you know "what they know," when really *they *know nothing, but have been told everything with no research on their behalf.


----------



## carebear (Sep 6, 2009)

I have not run into handmade soap haters.  But I have run into people with legitimate issues with soap scum, soap bars that get soft and gooey, and the drain clogging thing.  

All true - and for some of us it's worth dealing with or finding ways to avoid.  For others, not so much.

Handmade soap is not superior.  Commercial bars are not superior.  True soap is not superior.  Syndet bars are not superior.  All have their place and their supporters for good reason.


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2009)

I haven't run into a soap hater , yet .
  I have noticed that soap scum is directly related to what kind of shower or tub you have .
 We had an acrylic molded tub thingy in our last house , soap scum loved that sucker . This house has a cast iron , enamel ? coated tub, no soap scum , at all ever . Downstairs is acrylic ,  it gets soap scum , depends on the recipe though too on how bad it is . 
We clean the shower or tub after we use it , so soap scum is not an issue . I don't understand why it really is anyway ,if you clean your tub and shower after you use them. Soggy mushy soap though is an issue .
I would ask the people that complain and go back to store bought , what do they think it does to their skin if it leaves the tub or shower looking so clean .

Kitn


----------



## tincanac (Sep 6, 2009)

ditto on the acrylic versus enamel thing!!!

If someone does make a derisive comment about handmade soap clogging the drain, I'd just point out that a scummy drain can be easily taken care of with a few flakes of caustic soda (lye) and some water, or even ....a more diligent cleaning schedule :wink: - but dry, flaky, scaly skin persists longer and costs a fortune to repair :twisted:


----------



## Rosey (Sep 6, 2009)

You know, maybe I'm crazy but I actually have to scrub my tub LESS since using handmade soaps.


----------



## LJA (Sep 6, 2009)

I have.  They loooove my soap but won't buy bars of soap because "you get more scum" than body wash.  I agree, you do.  But it's minimal and before I made soap I was a bar soap hater for the same reason.   :shock: 

It is what it is, I s'pose.  I just scrub my tub more.  It's worth it to me.  To others, it may not be.

Edit:  Interestingly, Kitn - I have an acrylic air tub.


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2009)

There we go . I hope more people chime in with things they have noticed about soap scum .

Kitn


----------



## krissy (Sep 6, 2009)

i have definitely noticed more soap scum and i have also noticed that it is supper easy to get it off. i have had to use all sorts of cleaner to remove soap scum after using a commercial bar of soap but i noticed that i can even use the same bar of my soap that made the scum to clean the scum.


----------



## LJA (Sep 6, 2009)

So what's the chemical in the store bought commercial stuff that prohibits it?


----------



## jarvan (Sep 6, 2009)

I think the soap scum helps me clean my tub. Call me crazy, but it IS soap!


----------



## Maria (Sep 6, 2009)

Since soap reacts with minerals in water, maybe people with harder water have more of a problem with soap scum. It is no trouble to clean the showers here.


----------



## Saltysteele (Sep 6, 2009)

Maria said:
			
		

> Since soap reacts with minerals in water, maybe people with harder water have more of a problem with soap scum. It is no trouble to clean the showers here.



i had wondered about that, as well, maria.  we've got a water softener, and have no trouble with soap scum, whether homemade, store bought or whatever.

it got me to wondering about if salt was added to the soap?  the reason being, the salt in the softener strips the resin beads of the charged minerals.

if you were to add salt, would it not attract the minerals that are causing the issue?

has anyone noticed soap scum with salt bars?


----------



## IrishLass (Sep 6, 2009)

My salt bars actually _remove_ soap scum from my shower.  I use it on the shower doors and it gets them sparkling clean. 

I haven't noticed any extra scum beyond the norm since using my handmade soaps, but like Krissy mentioned, I too have noticed that the scum that I do get is much easier to remove since using handmade.

We have a fiberglass shower floor with ceramic tile walls and textured glass doors. Although we get scum on the shower floor and on the glass doors, I never get any scum on my ceramic tiled walls, so maybe there is something to be said about different surfaces being more scum prone. We have hard water, btw.

IrishLass


----------



## kittywings (Sep 6, 2009)

I live in a hard water area but haven't noticed a soap scum issue... though when I made my "all purpose cleaner" (1/3 dish detergent & 2/3 vinegar in a spray bottle) with my supposed 100% coconut "cleaning soap" instead of the dish detergent, I got a greasy film on everything.  I don't really give scum a chance to build up though, so I can't be 100% sure, but my mom hasn't said anything either.

I guess if someone complained to me about it, I'd tell them to spray their shower down my the dish det./vinegar mix every week or so and there's no issue!


----------



## wookie130 (Sep 6, 2009)

Bah!  Soap scum!!!  I don't let it get to me, although I'll admit that my tub gets a bit scummy with my handmade soap.  Nothing a shot of some warm vinegar water won't cut right through!!!


----------



## gekko62 (Sep 6, 2009)

Soap is a weak salt of sodium(or potassium if it's liquid soap) which combines with calcium & magnesium in water(hardwater =more/soft=less) which forms 'scum'. No idea why it adheres differently to various surfaces tho.
Also the superfatting we do would leave some oil on the bath-tub as well as on skin.
So it's a trade off isn't it? Dry itchy skin & a clean shower,or a bit of scum & skin softer & better conditioned than it's been in years.No brainer for me!:wink:


----------



## Saltysteele (Sep 6, 2009)

i agree!

i HATE that all-over itchiness post showers!!


----------



## Cortney (Sep 6, 2009)

Saltysteele said:
			
		

> i agree!
> 
> i HATE that all-over itchiness post showers!!



ME TOO!!!  Once on a trip, pre soapmaking,  I forgot my lotion and suffered lotion free from Nevada to Colorado.  I was so itchy I resorted to using rosebud on my face, arms, and neck.  Stupid me didn't even think to stop and buy some lotion lol

So yes, I'll take the scum over yucky feeling skin any day!

I've noticed an increase in soap scum in the tub and shower but it was the easiest scum removal I've done.   We have moved 5 times in 7 years and I always clean bathrooms before anyone can use them.  Some of _that_ scum was impossible to remove after one good scrubbing.  Sometimes it would take me several weeks to remove it, if at all.


----------



## Dixie (Sep 6, 2009)

The hard water theory has merit. If I use salts (which I do often, or milk baths) I have less scum. But I will also say that some of my soap has more scum than others.
In the long run, it is worth it for the benefits you get.


----------



## Dixie (Sep 6, 2009)

P.S. a quick hot rinse of the shower/tub is all it takes.


----------



## gekko62 (Sep 6, 2009)

Dixie said:
			
		

> P.S. a quick hot rinse of the shower/tub is all it takes.



Yes! And I assume even non-soap-users DO clean their tubs occasionally! 

I think of scum as the hard calcified buildup,everything else is really just grime,a mix of oils & dirt.The calcification def. happens more with hardwater...


----------



## honor435 (Sep 6, 2009)

i dont notivce any more scum, i did finally clog my kitchen sink though! Not bad for soaping for a year, and i do try and scrape out crock first, cp def. is easier to clean up!


----------



## Cortney (Sep 7, 2009)

honor435 said:
			
		

> i dont notivce any more scum, i did finally clog my kitchen sink though! Not bad for soaping for a year, and i do try and scrape out crock first, cp def. is easier to clean up!



how did you unclog it?


----------



## Melodee (Sep 7, 2009)

Hi All, I'm a newbie here; this in only my second post.  But as a professional housekeeper for 13 years, I found this topic very interesting.  

I clean (on average) 8 houses a week and everyone of them has soap scum, regardless of the type of soap used, and the water type (although hard water mineral deposits do compound the problem).

If anything I've found that the hair products are the biggest problem with soap scum.  If a person insists that homemade soap dirties their shower; I would mention (as some members have posted) That real soap re-liquifies and can therefore be used to actually help clean the shower.  

And perhaps I've been off my rocker for years, but IMHO, I feel that if you have to clean a shower every week, it really doesn't matter how much soap scum there is - the shower NEEDS to be cleaned, period.  It doesn't add or subtract any time from the process.

Melodee


----------



## tincanac (Sep 7, 2009)

Agrees with melodie 

All it takes is just regular cleaning, my biggest soap scum culprit is hair goo - 

I use a botched batch of MP Salt bar - which I grated ad added washing soda too - to clean the shower - I live in a very humid environment so there is mould too, this works like a dream.

Handmade soap scum seems to wash off really clean anyway, I always leave the containers that I make soap in to harden for a day and then add in a little water and add the grated saltbar/washing soda mix to that water and wash away, it comes out really clea and sparkly.

I still say I'd rather have soap scum than chemically saturated dry skin!


----------



## TheSoapyEwe (Sep 7, 2009)

I had a customer at Farmer's Market tell me that she loved my soaps but her tub was getting dirtier faster.
I told her that my soaps don't have detergents in them as store brand bars do and that you just have to weigh it out for yourself.
Cleaning with a real soap that leaves your skin feeling amazing and a little more often tub scrubbings vs. cleaning with store brand detergent bars that strip your skin but keep your tub cleaner longer.
She gave me a look, thought about it for a minute and bought 3 more bars..LOL


----------



## honor435 (Sep 7, 2009)

cortney
I wanted to use lye, but hubby put a hose on lower pipe and blasted it through? it worked, for now.


----------



## holly99 (Sep 7, 2009)

We've always used bar soap and I don't notice any difference between the scum of handmade or commercial. It all just needs a good cleaning every now and again.


----------



## Bnky (Sep 7, 2009)

I have ceramic tile and it does get soap scum, but not much more then before.  I know I will not go back to a store product only to wash and then get out of the shower and add lotion everyday (since the store product strips the oil from your skin).  With my handmade soap I don't have to add lotion to my skin so I save time daily.  I'll clean the shower a few more times a year if needed to avoid the daily lotion routine, not to mention the cost of the lotion, chemicals in store soap, etc.  I wish I would have learned earlier about handmade soap...it's a luxury for my skin and I've noticed a big improvement and so have others who use it.

On my shower doors, I use a small bathroom squeegy daily; but I used that before I started using handmade soaps.  It works well for any type of soap.  Thanks for the vinegar cleaning tip, I really like the idea of 1/3 dish detergent and 2/3 vinegar spray.  I will have to try this.


----------



## carebear (Sep 7, 2009)

LJA said:
			
		

> So what's the chemical in the store bought commercial stuff that prohibits it?


commercial soaps add chelating agents like EDTA, and also often are really detergent products (that don't form soap scum) or a blend of soap and detergent.

I wash my tub and shower regularly - good scrub every weekend.  And I still found soap scum a real pain when I had hard water - especially when there were several in the house taking showers.  

I wouldn't even consider telling anyone that they should wash their shower/tub more often. I don't think it would ever occur to me to think it.You have NO idea why there is scum forming besides their complaint on the soap - they could have many people using the shower, it could be of a less polished material (older tubs can be problematic) or a dark color, they could have super hard water, they could have physical difficulties that make cleaning difficult.  

It's very judgmental, condescending and very presumptuous.  In my opinion.


----------



## rubyslippers (Sep 7, 2009)

kittywings said:
			
		

> .. though when I made my "all purpose cleaner" (1/3 dish detergent & 2/3 vinegar in a spray bottle)



Kittywings I have been using that same recipe for general all purpose cleaning for about a year and I love it!   I was always buying every new cleaner on the market - spent a small fortune in doing so, thinking this will be the one I really like.  HA!  Now, I make my own, just add a little orange and/or clove essential oil to help the vinegar scent from being so strong and it works for almost everything in my house.  I add tea tree oil to a similar solution to make a disinfectant for bathroom.  

Now back to the scum issue - also noticed we get a quicker accumulation of scum with my homemade soaps but agree it is easier to clean than the type of scum from commercial bar soaps.


----------



## kittywings (Sep 7, 2009)

I haven't bought any commercial cleaners in years ever since I found out about the vinegar/detergent trick it works in the shower on my stove top, the only thing I can't seem to make myself is dish washer detergent... apparently if you use borax and washing soda (I think that was the combo I read about) it makes this white film that's hard to get off.  Being a natural skeptic, I had to try it for myself... and yup!  It also took a fair amount of cycles for the dish washer to stop adding the film even though only 1 cycle was done with the combo.

The good thing about the vin/detergent is you can spray in all over your shower a little while before you're going to take a shower, bring in a scrubber sponge or the like and give it a little wipe/scrub while you shower and the shower is sparkling clean upon your exit!

I used to spend AGES cleaning the shower and bathtub... now it's 2 minutes maybe.


----------



## Milla (Sep 7, 2009)

kittywings said:
			
		

> I haven't bought any commercial cleaners in years ever since I found out about the vinegar/detergent trick it works in the shower on my stove top, the only thing I can't seem to make myself is dish washer detergent... apparently if you use borax and washing soda (I think that was the combo I read about) it makes this white film that's hard to get off.  Being a natural skeptic, I had to try it for myself... and yup!  It also took a fair amount of cycles for the dish washer to stop adding the film even though only 1 cycle was done with the combo.
> 
> The good thing about the vin/detergent is you can spray in all over your shower a little while before you're going to take a shower, bring in a scrubber sponge or the like and give it a little wipe/scrub while you shower and the shower is sparkling clean upon your exit!
> 
> I used to spend AGES cleaning the shower and bathtub... now it's 2 minutes maybe.



Ditto on the dishwasher film.  I think that it's the phosphates in the detergent that keeps the film off.  I've heard that you can add vinegar during the rinse cycle.  Someone said a cup, someone said 1/4 cup.  Who knows.  People with hard water said it worked, people with soft water said it didn't.  The odds that I'm at the dishwasher when the rinse cycle is running is about zero.

I'm definitely going to try the detergent/vinegar cleaner for my shower.  Bad soap scum!


----------



## gekko62 (Sep 8, 2009)

All this soap scum talk got me thinking...I reckon we need a home cleaning recipe thread.So Im gonna start one.  See you there!

http://soapmakingforum.com/forum/viewto ... 857#120857


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Sep 8, 2009)

Rosey said:
			
		

> You know, maybe I'm crazy but I actually have to scrub my tub LESS since using handmade soaps.



I thought my shower had LESS soap scum too.  :wink:


----------



## Ollieblue (Oct 22, 2009)

I...................


----------



## dagmar88 (Oct 22, 2009)

Maria said:
			
		

> Since soap reacts with minerals in water, maybe people with harder water have more of a problem with soap scum. It is no trouble to clean the showers here.



We have super duper hard water and I have not noticed any difference after we both started using handmade soap. (aside from having a soft and clean smelling hub)

That said; I use oldfashioned green soap, a spritzer of soda and vinegar to clean the whole house and that works perfectly. Also, because I have very long hair I tend to throw all the little bits of NaOH leftovers down the drain... 

I agree with Carebear; you can't tell other people how to run their household. It wouldn't work with your best friends, let alone customers  :roll: Guess it's a really private thing.


----------



## Fairydittle (Oct 23, 2009)

I have noticed that if I use a soap that has cured more, I have less soap scum.  

I bought a scum buster and when the shower needs cleaning I push the button and let it do all the work.  I do not have to use as much arm power.  I love it, it takes less time to clean my shower and I can clean it a lot faster.


----------



## gekko62 (Oct 24, 2009)

Fairydittle said:
			
		

> I have noticed that if I use a soap that has cured more, I have less soap scum.
> 
> I bought a scum buster and when the shower needs cleaning I push the button and let it do all the work.  I do not have to use as much arm power.  I love it, it takes less time to clean my shower and I can clean it a lot faster.



So fill us in! What's a scum buster??? WHY haven't I heard of them before??? I WANT ONE


----------



## Vic1963 (Oct 24, 2009)

I do have scum more with soaps that have animal fat than the all vegie ones.  BUT nothing that would make me stop using it.

I clean my tub and sink with soap.  I have a 100% Coconut Oil Soap that I make just for cleaning, , that I SF at 5% I have did 3% sometimes too , scent with lemon.  I soap up a rag really good, give it a good wipe down, and  it cuts right thru the scum...give it a good rinse...and thats it.  It leaves my tub and sink really clean.

I usually dry off the sink and faucets to make it shine...but, I have not used commercial cleaners for a while on my tub or sink.


----------



## Fairydittle (Oct 24, 2009)

Black and Decker makes a Scum Buster Extreme.  For a working woman or any other woman it is a dream.  It is a hand held powered  bathroom cleaner.  You can charge it with electric, once the battery is charged it is a hand held cleaner.  It has attachments that you can extend it if you need to.
It has a  rotary head with a disc that rotates round and round and you hold it and and the spinning action cleans your bath and shower.  Google Scum Buster Extreme.  Make your life easier.  They run around $30 best money I have spent in a long long time. I bought mine at Wal Mart a couple of years ago around Christmas time.  It makes a good Christmas gift!!


----------



## alwaysme07 (Oct 24, 2009)

I had a lot of soap scum before I started making my own and hated to clean the shower, now I don't minded it. go figure


----------



## Deb (Oct 24, 2009)

my answer to the soap clogging the drain would be a loud 'in my experience soap does not clog the drain'. 

as by now wiht the amount of soap gone down my drains I would have noticed!


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Oct 25, 2009)

Whoa Kittywings, your pussyface avatar scared me. It's grown some.   

I use a 100% Coconut Soap for cleaning too Vic. I think it does a better job on my bathroom sink and tub than any of the commercial cleaners. It also shines up the stainless steel kitchen sink. I love it.  :wink:


----------



## lovethyscent (Oct 25, 2009)

We get a lot of scum in the kitchen and bath tub, but with hard water and old cast iron sinks and tubes it's a losing situation. I can never get them perfectly clean and I'm not going to kill myself doing it either lol. I do use salt bars on the tub and sink though I just rub the bar right on the tub or sink. I found that using dry baking soda helps too & soap nuts liquid.


----------



## kittywings (Oct 25, 2009)

Bubbles Galore said:
			
		

> Whoa Kittywings, your pussyface avatar scared me. It's grown some.



It's weird because someone else told me that, but it must have shown up bigger for other people, so I just changed it back.


----------



## artisan soaps (Oct 25, 2009)

..


----------



## starduster (Oct 25, 2009)

*Clean as*

Excellent information all around on this thread.
Healthier skin versas the clean sparkling baths and sinks that the Clean Police will approve of. 
Maybe  little extra work, but I feel it is worth it.


----------

